# Posterior Inferior Labral Tear



## rumfield1959 (Nov 22, 2016)

What ICD10 code do you use for Posterior Inferior Labral Tear?  This was the diagnosis on an MRI result.


----------



## jkunsag (Nov 22, 2016)

I assume this was a shoulder MRI. For left shoulder S43492A, right shoulder S43491A, which are Other sprain of left/right shoulder joint, initial encounter.


----------

